# USMLE info requested



## nudrat (Feb 1, 2006)

When is the right time to take USMLE step1, for a medical student of pakistan


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Nudrat,

I personally think the best time to take USMLE Step 1 would be right after you finish your MBBS. The reason for this is because due to the Pakistani curriculum, special pathology is not completed until 4th year, and this is one of the subjects which is included on Step 1.

Also because final year has so many prof subjects of its own (6!) there isn't much time to dedicate to studying for Step 1. Therefore, as soon as you finish your MBBS, you should plan to take Step 1 and Step 2 within about 8 months and then apply for the next year's Residency Match program.

That's my opinion---however I'm sure more experienced people can offer more insight into this process.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

the best time to take step1 is after u graduate ... dont even think of taking it in or after third year cuz the bulk of the exam is from pathology and we do that in 4th year ... also if u pass once ur stuck with the score for 7 years !! so better take it late than regret taking it ... also the basic sciences at most of the schools in pak are not clinically oriented and the majority of the questions in usmle are so its better to take it after grad ... us grads put in a few weeks and are ab;e to get good scores but then their whole education is focused towards the usmles , ours isnt ... as an img (intl med grad) u need as good a score as u can get to be able to apply to the programs of ur choice .. also while still in med school u can try and get an elective and any us hospital and get a few LORs so that ur application stands out when u apply ... good luck !


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

*What's an LOR?*

What does LOR stand for, Sohaib?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

Letter Of Recommendation ...


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Sohaib,

What books did you use the most for USMLE prep? Do you think reading First Aid + Q-Bank is sufficient?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

i'll reply in detail about the books and all and to other topics in a few days time ... at the moment i kinda look like :shock: .. remember me in ur duas


----------



## Drhy (Mar 24, 2006)

Lost, on 4th March, somewhere between Sunrise and Sunset, eight golden hours, each set with sixty diamond minutes. No reward is offered, for they are gone forever..........Anyways in my opinion best time to take Step 1 is 8-30 am.......


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey Drhy,
I see you're into poerty... Are you taking a class or you do it as a hobby? What does the one u posted earlier mean?


----------



## nudrat (Feb 1, 2006)

*@ sohaib*

from where did u graduate and in which year?? Also tell me in detail abt the electives u were talking abt 
UR help would be highly appreciated!


----------



## Drhy (Mar 24, 2006)

More than any time in history, doctor face a crossroads. One path leads to despair and utter hopelessness, the other to total extinction. Let us pray that we have the wisdom to chose correctly........... :? 

The last post was regarding a eight hour's exam session that was taken by me earlier this month .............. expected date of delivery is just 7 days away ........ lets hope it won't b a still birth.

Thank u.


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh ok, I understand now. Well, I wish you lots of luck.


----------



## nudrat (Feb 1, 2006)

*in continuation with my earlier post*

my question was intended to sohaib


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

i graduated from the shifa college of medicine,islamabad in jan 2004 .... for info on electives go to http://medstudentz.com/viewtopic.php?t=43


----------



## nudrat (Feb 1, 2006)

sorry for bugging u again and again sohaib
but pls tell me one thing
I am studyin at Army medical college, but i'm not happy over there and wana get shifted to shifa, so can u tell me how is the college i mean the studies, and how r the papers ,i mean r there conceptual questions or just simple essay type questions

ur help would be highly appreciated!!


----------



## atenolol (Jan 26, 2006)

To give you an idea on "how is this college" i.e. shifa, for the last couple of weeks my class has been going on autopsy trips to Rawalpindi DHQ. Number of visits: 7. Autopsies seen: 1/2. I assume this will sum up the sucktitude of the college in question. Thank you for your most precious time.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Shifa has much the same exam format as all other medical colleges in Pakistan. The exams consist of some simple questions based on anatomy/structure, and also clinical questions. Clinical questions are usually less in number. Occasionally you'll also be asked to draw the structures of something, say a histology slide for example, or a nephron of a kidney in a physio exam. That's how it is for basic sciences at least.

For the clinical years I'm guessing it's more clinically based!


----------



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

What is the average amount of time people spend studying for the USMLE? I have heard ranges from 4-6 months, to about 2 years. There seems to be quite a stretch between 6 months and spending 2 years to prepare. 

Any opinions?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

I think most people spend 6 months to 1 year in taking the USMLE. I have occasionally heard of people spending 2 years, but I wouldn't think that is the norm.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

yeah that's how I hear it too man, Rehan. Anything after a year and you start to forget stuff is what I hear.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

here here! I too hate pmdc.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey guys, lets try to keep this thread on topic...information and questions regarding the USMLE can be posted here.


----------



## italian (Dec 14, 2006)

*hi*

hi to every body.most students from 6 months to 1 year for the usmle step1 and 2 altogether or only for step1?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

That's just for Step 1, but most people schedule the Step 2 pretty close after the end of their Step 1.


----------

